# Mavericks must muscle up on defense...



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Can they stop Shaq? Ok, no.
But can they stop Vlade Divac, David Robinson, Arvydas Sabonis and Yao Ming?

Look at the article [here]


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks for sharing, I think with another season where Raef gets used to the system and Dallas get used to playing with him, they will be better defensively...

-Petey


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Thanks for sharing, I think with another season where Raef gets used to the system and Dallas get used to playing with him, they will be better defensively...
> 
> -Petey


I think Mavs should focus on the D system and not think individually. They have a best shot to improve the D if they act like a team. That's the way.


----------



## dirk16 (Jun 21, 2002)

they've really been stressing D this offseason like they should. but from what i've read at their scrimage they played no D whatsoever. hopefully that's just because they were having fun and putting on a show for the fans. but i think they will be a better defensive team this year. but the question is how much more.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I know for experience that you can make a good D without extremely good defenders. Just helping each order and with a good and solid D inside.
To do that, of course, you need practice, a lot of practice.
As you said they will be better.
We will have to wait to see.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I think Mavs should focus on the D system and not think individually. They have a best shot to improve the D if they act like a team. That's the way.


Yes you are right, but I think with Raef there now, more comfortable, he will bring alot, remember he can block shots really well and rebound. With him picking up his game, or playing like he could less teams will drive, and we know alot of teams don't have real pure jump shooters.

-Petey


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes you are right, but I think with Raef there now, more comfortable, he will bring alot, remember he can block shots really well and rebound. With him picking up his game, or playing like he could less teams will drive, and we know alot of teams don't have real pure jump shooters.
> ...


Raef can be the important factor in Dallas D. They just have to not become too dependent on Raef power inside. If he doesn't play a game (injury or foul trouble), they have to keep their D system and overcome their lack inside.

That's why I see all the players involved in a D style, protecting their board.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Your right, I remember last year in the playoffs when the fella ran into foul problems, and Nelson had to turn to Bradley then Wang.

-Petey


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Practice is great - but communicating with one another on the defensive end is what all great championship teams do. They yell and point and get after it when it comes to rotations.

Raef is a good shot blocker, but Nash & Finley have to know where to lose their man when they lose them - that is so important when it comes to which side a shot blocker is more effective. Raef and the guards should know where he prefers to block shots from.

Aslo, I hate it when I see Nash going for a steal that is not there and his man just burns a clear path to the rack.

And - will the guards please - PLEASE guard the perimeter and stop giving up a hunfred 3s to the opposition????

<b>DEFENSE, TEAM defense, and rotations are the order for this season!</b>


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> <b>DEFENSE, TEAM defense, and rotations are the order for this season!</b>


<b>DEFENSE, TEAM defense, and rotations are the order for this season!</b>

<b>DEFENSE, TEAM defense, and rotations are the order for this season!</b>

<b>DEFENSE, TEAM defense, and rotations are the order for this season!</b>

Just look at my signature and read the quote of Anatole France.

That's it!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

If they cant catch you, they cant beat you.


----------

